# Professionelle Grafiklösung?



## greynox (27. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute,
ich hab zurzeit eine Radeon HD 4870 in meinem Rechner.
Mich interessiert, ab wann man eine professionelle Grafikkarte kaufen muss.
Ich bezweifle stark das die Radeon ausreicht aber was sagt ihr!

Ich habe vor, wenn ich soweit bin, auch animierte Kurzfilme zu machen.
Wie das hier z.B:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HomAZcKm3Jo
oder das:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1vdZIIrY6w


----------



## darkframe (29. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

im Allgemeinen spielt die Grafikkarte für die Videobearbeitung gar keine so große Rolle, aber das kann sich ändern. Zur Zeit hat NVidia die Nase etwas vorn, weil durch deren CUDA-Implementierung mittlerweile Editingprogramme wie Adobe Premiere Pro CS5 und Sony Vegas Pro 10 zum Rendern oder für die Vorschau teilweise die GPU nutzen, was die CPU entlastet und das Ganze beschleunigen soll.

Ansonsten ist m.E. hauptsächlich wichtig, dass Du einen zweiten Monitor anschliessen kannst, weil das beim Schneiden sehr hilfreich ist. Für die "Heimarbeit" reicht meiner Ansicht ansonsten eine halbwegs aktuelle normale Grafikkarte.


----------

